# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  बचें खांसी की फांसी से

## bhavna singh

*खांसी    यूं तो    *      अपने    आप में कोई    बीमारी नहीं    है, पर यह शरीर    के अंदर पनप    रही या पनपने    की कोशिश कर    रही दूसरी    बीमारियों का    लक्षण जरूर    है। वैसे, आम    इलाजों से    खांसी ठीक भी    हो जाती है, पर    कई बार यह किसी    गंभीर बीमारी    की ओर भी इशारा    कर सकती है,    इसलिए इसे    नजरअंदाज    करना ठीक नहीं    है। 
पढिये एक्सपर्ट की राय
नोट : किसी भी दवा सेवन डाक्टर की सलाह के बिना न करें ...

----------


## bhavna singh

* क्या    होती है    खांसी   * 
     खांसी    फेफड़ों, सांस    की नलियों और    गले में    इन्फेक्शन या    किसी कमी की    वजह से होती    है। नाक या    मुंह की    बीमारियों से    खांसी नहीं    होती। खांसी    फेफड़ों या    श्वसन तंत्र    की किसी दूसरी    बीमारी का    लक्षण है, यानी    खांसी इशारा    है इस बात का    कि शरीर के    अंदर कोई    बीमारी है।    इसे शरीर का एक    तरह का    सुरक्षा    मिकेनिज्म या    उपाय भी कह    सकते हैं।    खांसी करके    हमारा सिस्टम    शरीर को    बीमारियों के    जीवाणुओं और    कीटाणुओं से    मुक्ति    दिलाने की    कोशिश करता    है। इसमें    हमें थोड़ी    तकलीफ तो जरूर    होती है    क्योंकि    मांसपेशियों    व शरीर के बाकी    अंगों पर जोर    पड़ता है,    लेकिन असल में    उस समय शरीर    अंदर ही अंदर    अपनी रक्षा    करने की कोशिश    कर रहा होता    है। हालांकि    कई बार खांसी    दूसरों तक    बीमारी के    कीटाणु या    जीवाणु    फैलाने का    कारण भी बन    जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*कितनी    तरह की होती    है   * 
     सामान्य    खांसी, ठस्के    वाली खांसी    (जिसका दौरा    पड़ता है),    कुकुर खांसी,    काली खांसी और    दमे से होने    वाली खांसी।    काली खांसी    ऐसी खांसी को    कहते हैं, जो    लगातार आए,    जिसमें सांस    लेने का भी    मौका न मिले और    काफी देर बाद    सांस आता हो।    खांसी का    ठस्का-सा लगता    है। अमूमन यह    बच्चों और    किशोरों को    होती    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*क्यों    होती है    खांसी   * 
     दमे    से, गले में    इन्फेक्शन से,    टॉन्सिल्स से,    फेरॅनजाइटिस    से,    ब्रोंकाइटिस    से, फेफड़ों के    इन्फेक्शन या    दूसरी    बीमारियों से,    न्यूमोनिया    से, दिल की    बीमारियों की    वजह से, बच्चों    में पेट के    कीड़ों के    फेफड़ों में    पहुंचने पर और    एसिडिटी आदि    से खांसी होती    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*हो    सकती है यह    दिक्कत   * 
     खांसी    में बेचैनी,    आंखों में खून    या लाली आ    जाना, सिरदर्द,    कभी-कभी    फेफड़ों में    सूजन होना,    मांसपेशियों    पर जोर पड़ने    से छाती में    दर्द आदि हो    सकता    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*क्या    संकेत करती    है   * 
     आपके    श्वसन तंत्र    या गले या    फेफड़ों में    कोई तकलीफ है,    उसे नजरअंदाज    न करें।
 लगातार तीन    हफ्ते से    ज्यादा खांसी    रहे तो टीबी का    संकेत हो सकती    है,
 जिसकी पूरी    जांच होनी    चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

*ये    बातें याद    रखें   * 
     कई बार    एसिडिटी की    वजह से भी    खांसी होती है    क्योंकि पेट    में बना एसिड    ऊपर चढ़कर    सांस की नली    में चला जाता    है। ऐसे में    एसिडिटी का    इलाज जरूरी है,    न कि खांसी    का।    
     कई बार    दिल का बायां    हिस्सा बढ़    जाए या    फेफड़ों की    नसों का    प्रेशर    ज्यादा हो तो    भी खांसी होने    लगती है। इसे    दिल का अस्थमा    भी कहते    हैं।    
     खांसी    दमा का लक्षण    भी हो सकती है।    हालांकि दमा    होने पर खांसी    के वक्त सीटी    बजना जरूरी    नहीं    है।    
     सिर्फ    खांसी होना    स्वाइन फ्लू    का लक्षण भी हो    सकता है।    
     तीन    हफ्ते से    ज्यादा खांसी    होने पर टीबी    की जांच करवा    लेनी चाहिए।    ऐसे में बलगम    की तीन बार    जांच करानी    चाहिए।    
     दूसरों    से दूर होकर    खांसें। मुंह    पर नैपकिन रख    लें और खांसने    के बाद उसे    डस्टबिन में    फेंक    दें।    
     खाना    खाते वक्त    खांसी आए तो    ध्यान से    धीरे-धीरे    खाएं, वरना    खाने के    टुकड़े सांस    की नली में जा    सकते    हैं।    
     कुछ    खाना फंस जाने    से खांसी आने    लगे तो पीड़ित    की पीठ सहला    दें। गुनगुना    पानी पिला    दें। आराम न    मिले तो    डॉक्टर को    दिखाएं।    
     लेटते    वक्त कोई भी    खांसी बढ़    जाती है    क्योंकि    लेटने पर दिल    पर प्रेशर बढ़    जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*क्या    ये सेफ हैं       * 
     खांसी की    गोलियां मसलन    विक्स, हॉल्स,    स्ट्रेप्सिल्स    आदि सेफ हैं।    इनका कोई    नुकसान नहीं    है। इनसे आराम    भी महसूस होता    है। कफ सिरप भी    लिए जा सकते    हैं, पर कफ    सिरप से शरीर    और दिमाग में    जरा सुस्ती आ    जाती    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*एलोपैथी   * 

     एलोपैथी    के अनुसार    खांसी अलग-अलग    तरह की होती है    - नाक की खांसी,    गले की खांसी,    फेफड़े या दिल    की खांसी। नाक    की खांसी को    नैसल एलर्जी    या नैसल    अस्थमा भी    कहते हैं।    इसमें खांसी    के साथ छींकें    व नाक से पानी    बहता    है।    

     दवा :    सिट्रिजिन-10    एमजी    (         Cetrizine         )         या एलेग्रा-120    एमजी (         Allegra         )    की एक गोली    रोज।

----------


## lucky12345

खासी की बीमारी क बारे में तो पता नहीं.....पर ये सब पढ़कर तो हमें खासी आ ही गयी....!

----------


## bhavna singh

*गले    की    खांसी   * 
     गले    की खांसी सूखी    व बलगम वाली,    दोनों हो सकती    है। एक में गले    में सिर्फ    खराश होगी और    खांसी नहीं    आएगी। दूसरे    में खराश के    साथ खांसी    आएगी।    

     खराश    के साथ खांसी    आए तो    विटामिन-सी की    गोली के साथ    सिटजिन-10 एमजी    या एलेग्रा-120    एमजी या तीन    बार विकोरिल    (Wikoryl) की गोली दी    जा सकती है।    अगर सिर्फ    खराश हो तो    पेंसिलिन    ग्रुप की    दवाएं दी जा    सकती    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*फेफड़े    या दिल की    खांसी   * 
     खांसी    में अगर बलगम    के साथ सीटी भी    बज रही है तो    फेफड़ों की    खांसी कही    जाएगी। इसके    लिए    ब्रोंकोडिल    या    ब्रोंकोरेक्स    सिरप के अलावा    इनहेलर भी    दिया जा सकता    है।    

     अगर    बिना बलगम और    बिना सीटी के    सूखी खांसी है    तो यह हार्ट का    अस्थमा हो    सकता है।    इसमें फौरन    जांच करानी    चाहिए। जांच    के बाद ही    दवाएं दी जा    सकती    हैं।    

     इसके    अलावा, साइनस    या एसिडिटी से    होने वाली    खांसी भी होती    है। इनमें भी    जांच के बाद    लक्षणों के    अनुसार दवा दी    जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*सिरप    या चूसने की    गोलियां   * 

* सिरप   * 
     शुगर    के मरीज    हिमालय    ड्रग्स कंपनी    का डायकफ सिरप    या प्रोस्पैन    सिरप ले सकते    हैं। ये दोनों    शुगर फ्री    हैं। आम लोग भी    इन्हें ले    सकते    हैं।    

     मुल्तानी    फामेर्सी    वालों का कूका    सिरप, कासामृत    सिरप, अमृत रस    सिरप, सोममधु    सिरप या    हिमालय    ड्रग्स का    सेप्टिलीन    सिरप या    महर्षि    फार्मा का    कासनी सिरप    लें। इसके    अलावा,    एलोपैथी में    एलेक्स, कफरिल,    ब्रोंकोरेक्स    व ब्रोंकोडिल    सिरप    हैं।    

*     चूसने    की    गोलियां   * 
     लवंगादि    वटी, कासमर्दन    वटी,    कंठसुधारक    वटी,    कर्पूरादि    वटी या    खादिरादि वटी    की एक या दो    गोली दिन में    चार बार    चूसें।    

     लौंग,    मुलहठी,    स्वालीन,    हॉल्स, विक्स,    हनीटस या अदरक    कैंडी    चूसें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*होम्योपैथी    में    सिरप   * 
     रेकवैग    का जस्टसिन (Justussine),    एसबीएल का    स्टोडल (Stodal) और    बैक ऐंड कॉल    कंपनी का    कॉफीज (Cofeez) सीरप।    इन्हें शुगर    के मरीज भी ले    सकते हैं    क्योंकि ये    मीठे में नहीं    बनाये    जाते।

----------


## bhavna singh

*खांसी    में    परहेज   * 

* ये    चीजें न    खाएं   * 
     मूंगफली    के ऊपर से    पानी, चटपटी व    खट्टी चीजें,    ठंडा पानी,    दही, सॉस,    सिरका, अचार,    अरबी, भिंडी,    राजमा, उड़द की    दाल, लेसदार    चीजें, खट्टे    फल, केला,    कोल्ड ड्रिंक,    इमली, तली-भुनी    चीजों को खाने    के बाद पानी न    पीएं। एकदम    गर्म खाकर भी    ठंडा पानी न    पीएं। फ्रिज    में रखी चीजें    व चॉकलेट न    खाएं। ठंडा    दूध न    लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*इनको    आजमाएं   * 
     दूध    में सौंठ    डालकर    पीएं।    
     सौंठ    डालकर गरम    पानी    पीएं।    
     गुनगुना    पानी    पीएं।    
     मुलहठी    चूसें।    
     शहद,    किशमिश,    मुनक्का    लें।    
     शुगर    वाले एक-दो    अंजीर पीसकर    या रात को भिगो    कर लें।    
     धुएं    व धूल से बचाव    रखें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*होम्योपैथी   * 

     सूखी    खांसी :    ब्रायोनिया-30    (Bryonia) या    स्पॉन्जिया-30    (Spongia)    
     बलगमी,    घरघराहट वाली    खांसी  :    एन्टिम    टार्ट-30 (Antim Tart) या    आईपीकॉक-30    (Ipecac)    
     जुकाम    बुखार के साथ    खांसी :    बेलाडोना-30 (Belladonna)    या एकोनाइट-30 (Aconite)    या    हेपरसल्फर-30 (Hepar    Sulphur)    
     काली खांसी :    ड्रोसेरा-30 Drosera)    या कूप्रम    मैट-30 (Cuprum    Mat)    

     बच्चों की    खांसी : सूखी    और शुरुआती    खांसी है तो    बेलाडोना-30    बेलाडोना-30 (Belladonna),    बलगमी हो तो    सेम्बूकस-30 (Sambucus)    या फॉसफोरस-30    (Phosphorus)। चार से छह    गोली दिन में    तीन बार सात    दिन तक    दें।    

     रात को    दिक्कत हो तो :    ट्रायो ऑफ कफ    मेडिसिन के    नाम से तीन    दवाएं आती    हैं। जिन    लोगों को    खांसी की    दिक्कत अक्सर    होती हो,    उन्हें    इन्हें घर में    रखना चाहिए।    ये हैं :    बेलाडोना-30 (Belladonna) व    हेपर सल्फर-30 (Hepar    Sulphur) व    स्पॉन्जिया-30    (Spongia)। रात को    इमरजेंसी में    इनमें से किसी    एक की चार-छह    गोलियां एक-एक    घंटे बाद    थोडे़ गर्म    पानी से ले    सकते हैं।    स्पॉन्जिया-30    (Spongia) दिल के    मरीजों के लिए    खांसी की    स्पेशल दवा    है।    
_
 नोट    : ऊपर लिखी सभी    दवाएं शुगर,    ब्लड प्रेशर    और दिल के मरीज    भी ले सकते    हैं। सभी की    डोज एक जैसी    होगी। दिन में    चार बार    पांच-पांच    गोलियां    लें।   _

----------


## bhavna singh

*आयुर्वेद   * 
     आयुर्वेद    के अनुसार, जब    कफ सूखकर    फेफड़ों और    श्वसन अंगों    पर जम जाता है    तो खांसी होती    है। इसके लिए    नीचे लिखे    तरीकों में से    कोई एक करें।    इन दवाओं और    नुस्खों को    बीपी या दिल के    मरीज भी अपना    सकते हैं, पर    डायबीटीज के    मरीज    सितोपलादि    चूर्ण और    कंठकारी    अवलेह न लें    क्योंकि    उनमें मीठा    होता    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*सूखी    खांसी   * 

     हिमालय    की सेप्टिलिन    एक गोली    सुबह-शाम सात    दिन तक    लें।    
     अमृर्ताण्व    रस दो गोली    सुबह व दो गोली    शाम को पानी से    लें।    
     सितोपलादि    चूर्ण शहद में    मिलाकर एक    चम्मच चाटें।    बच्चों को भी    दे सकते    हैं।    
     तालिसादि    चूर्ण (करीब    आधा चम्मच)    पानी से दिन    में तीन बार    लें। बच्चों    को भी दे सकते    हैं।    
     जे एंड    जे डिशेन    कंपनी की    डेंजाइन या    डेस्मा की    एक-एक गोली तीन    बार पानी से    लें या बिना    पानी के    चूसें। शुगर    के मरीज और    बच्चे भी ले    सकते    हैं।    
     चंदामृत    रस की दो-दो    गोली सुबह-शाम    पानी से लें।    शुगर के मरीज    और बच्चे भी ले    सकते    हैं।    
     ज्यादा    खांसी हो तो    सेंधा नमक की    छोटी-सी डली को    आग पर रखकर    गर्म करें और    एक कटोरी पानी    में डाल कर    बुझा लें। उसी    डली को फिर    गर्म करें और    पानी में डाल    लें। ऐसा पांच    बार करके यह    पानी पिला    दें। दिन में    दो बार करें।    बच्चों के लिए    मुफीद    है।    
     थोड़ी-सी    फिटकरी को तवे    पर भूनें। आधी    मात्रा में    अभ्रक भस्म    मिलाकर    चाटें।    
     हींग,    त्रिफला,    मुलहठी और    मिश्री को    नीबू के रस में    मिलाकर    चाटें।    
     त्रिफला    और शहद बराबर    मात्रा में    मिलाकर लेने    से भी फायदा    होता    है।    
     12             ग्राम हल्दी,    24 ग्राम गुड़    और तीन ग्राम    पकाई हुई    फिटकरी का    चूर्ण मिलाकर    गोलियां बना    लें और दो-दो    गोलियां दिन    में दो-तीन बार    चूसें।    
     तुलसी,    काली मिर्च और    अदरक की चाय    पीएं।    
     दिन    में दो बार    गुनगुने दूध    के गरारे    करें।    
     दिन    में दो-तीन बार    शहद    चाटें।    
     रात    को गर्म चाय या    दूध के साथ आधी    चम्मच हल्दी    की फंकी    लें।    
     खराश    में कंठकारी    अवलेह आधा-आधा    चम्मच दो बार    पानी से या ऐसे    ही    लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*बलगमी    खांसी   * 
     हमदर्द    का जोशीना    गर्म पानी में    डालकर    लें।    
     महालक्ष्मी    विलास रस की एक    गोली दो बार    पानी से    लें।    
     कफांतक    रस की एक गोली    दिन में तीन    बार    कत्था-चूना    लगे हुए पान के    साथ    लें।    
     काली    मिर्च के चार    दाने घी में    भूनकर    सुबह-दोपहर और    शाम को    लें।    
     काली    मिर्च के चार    दाने, एक चम्मच    खसखस के दाने    और चार दाने    लौंग को गुड़    में मिलाकर    गर्म करके तीन    हिस्से कर    लें। दिन में    एक-एक कर तीन    बार    लें।    
     पीपली,    काली मिर्च,    सौंठ और    मुलहठी का    चूर्ण बनाकर    रख लें। चौथाई    चम्मच शहद के    साथ दिन में दो    बार चाट    लें।    
     चौथाई    कटोरी पानी    में पान का    पत्ता और    थोड़ी-सी    अजवायन को    डालकर उबाल    लें। आधा रहने    पर पत्ता फेंक    दें। पानी में    चुटकी भर काला    नमक व शहद    मिलाकर रख    लें। इसी में    से दिन में    दो-तीन बार    पिलाएं।    बच्चों के लिए    बेहद    फायदेमंद    है।    
     विक्स,    नीलगिरी का    तेल,    यूकेलिप्टस    का तेल, मेंथॉल    ऑयल में से कोई    भी गर्म पानी    में डालकर दिन    में दो-तीन बार    स्टीम लें।    सादे गर्म    पानी की भाप भी    ले सकते    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*जुकाम-बुखार    के साथ    खांसी   * 
     महालक्ष्मी    विलास रस या    त्रिभुवन    कीर्ति रस की    एक-एक गोली दो    बार    लें।    
     संजीवनी    वटी एक गोली    दिन में दो बार    लें।    
     नागवल्लभ    रस की एक गोली    दिन में तीन    बार पान के    पत्ते में    लपेटकर या आधा    चम्मच अदरक के    रस के साथ    लें।    
     कफकेतु    रस की एक गोली    को आधा चम्मच    अदरक के रस से    दिन में दो बार    लें।    
     लसूड़े    को बीज समेत    बिना घी के    थोड़ा-सा    भूनकर उसमें    आधा चम्मच    सौंठ, दो लौंग    और चौथाई    चम्मच    दालचीनी    मिलाकर पानी    में उबालकर    चीनी डालकर    शर्बत बना    लें। इसे दिन    में दो-तीन बार    लें।    
     एक    बताशे में एक    काली मिर्च    डालकर चबा    लें। इस तरह    दिन में एक बार    तीन-चार बताशे    खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*घरघराहट    या खड़खड़    वाली    खांसी   * 
     इस    खांसी में    पसलियां चलती    हैं, जिससे    छाती में से    आवाज-सी    निकलती    है।    
     तालिसादि    चूर्ण तीन    ग्राम पानी से    दिन में तीन    बार    लें।    
     वासावलेह    आधा चम्मच    गर्म पानी से    दिन में दो बार    लें।    
     एक्सपर्ट    से पूछकर    श्रृंग भस्म    और सितोपलादि    चूर्ण का    मिक्सचर    लें।    
     लक्ष्मी    विलास की एक-एक    गोली सुबह-शाम    पानी से    लें।    
     चिरौंजी    को पीसकर    थोड़े से घी    में छौंक लें    और दूध मिलाकर    उबालें।    इसमें थोड़ा    इलायची पाउडर    और शहद मिलाकर    पी लें। शुगर    के मरीज बिना    शहद के    लें।    
     रात को    सरसों का तेल    गर्म करके    छाती पर मलने    के बाद रुई या    गर्म कपड़ा    छाती पर बांध    दें।    
     छाती पर    गर्म पानी की    बोतल भी रख    सकते    हैं।    
     ऐलोविरा    का गूदा    निकालकर उसे    भूनकर पांच    काली मिर्च    मिलाकर गोली    बना लें।    बच्चों को    दो-दो गोली    सुबह-शाम दूध    से दें। रात    में इमरजेंसी    होने पर भाप    लें और    जुशांदे को    गर्म पानी में    उबालकर    लें।


*नोट    : सभी दवाएं    किसी वैद्य की    देखरेख में    लें।   *

----------


## bhavna singh

*चंद    सवाल-जवाब   * 

*     खांसी    व अस्थमा में    क्या फर्क    है   * *     ?   * 
     अस्थमा    होने पर छाती    से सीटी और शां    शां की आवाज    आती मालूम    पड़ती है और    सांस फूल जाता    है, जबकि    साधारण खांसी    गले में खराबी    की वजह से भी    हो जाती    है।    

*     खांसी    न्यूमोनिया    से हुई है या    वायरल से हुई    है, कैसे    पहचानें?   * 
     वायरस    से होने वाली    खांसी आम होती    है, पर    न्यूमोनिया    से होने वाली    खांसी में    एक्सरे कराने    पर    न्यूमोनिया    का पैच दिखाई    देता है। ब्लड    टेस्ट कराने    पर भी    न्यूमोनिया    के लक्षण    सामने आ जाते    हैं।    

*     पफ    व नेबुलाइजर    की जरूरत कब    पड़ती    है?   * 
     अगर सांस    लेने पर सीटी    की आवाज आए और    आप घर पर हों    तो नेबुलाइजर    की मदद लें।    अगर घर से बाहर    हों तो जेब में    रखने वाला पफ    या इनहेलर    लें। जरूरत के    अनुसार यह दिन    में दो बार    लिया जा सकता    है या डॉक्टर    की सलाह के    अनुसार इसका    यूज    करें।    

*     बलगम    में खून आए    तो?   * 
     खांसी से    खून आए तो    घबराना नहीं    चाहिए। कई बार    जोर से खांसने    पर भी खून आ    जाता है। खून    आने पर देखना    चाहिए कि उसका    रंग लाल है या    काला। ऐसे में    खून की जांच और    छाती का    एक्सरे व सीटी    स्कैन करवाना    चाहिए।    बार-बार खून आए    तो टेस्ट जरूर    करा लेने    चाहिए। टीबी    और लंग कैंसर    की वजह से भी    खून आ सकता है।    टीबी की जांच    के लिए ईएसआर,    बैक्टीरिया    के लिए टीएलसी    और वायरस के    लिए डीएलसी    जांच की जाती    है।        

*     डॉक्टर    के पास कब    जाएं?   * 
     अपने    आप डॉक्टर न    बनें और न ही    घरेलू इलाज के    भरोसे रहें।    डॉक्टर को    दिखाना ही    बेहतर    है।    

*     कितने    दिनों बाद    समझें कि    खांसी खतरनाक    है?   * 
     खांसी को    एक हफ्ते से    ज्यादा हो जाए    तो ब्लड की    जांच    कराएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

सूत्र देखकर अपने अमूल्य विचार जरूर लिखिए

----------


## sanjeetspice

bhuit hi accha sutre h dost


sutre k liye thanks

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

nice theard dear. . . . jukam par b kuch batao .

----------

